# Racial Microaggressions



## LOIE (Jan 22, 2018)

Currently reading “So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo.  These excerpts helped me further understand the daily and constant struggles some people must deal with. 

“Microaggressions are small daily insults and indignities perpetrated against marginalized or oppressed people.  Racial microaggressions are insults and indignities perpetrated against people of color. They are more than just annoyances. The cumulative effect of these constant reminders that you are “less than” does real psychological damage. Regular exposure to microaggressions causes a person of color to feel isolated and invalidated. The inability to predict where and when a microaggression may occur leads to hypervigilance, which can then lead to anxiety disorders and depression. As harmful as they can be, they are very hard to address in real life because they are very hard to see.

It is very easy to dismiss a small offense as a misunderstanding or simple mistake.

On their own, each microaggression doesn’t seem like a big deal. But *just like one random bee sting might not be a big deal, a few random bee stings every day of your life will have a definite impact on the quality of your life, and your overall relationship with bees.*

Because each microaggression is just one sting perpetrated by a different person, it is hard to address with each individual person without (1)becoming exhausted and (2)being written off as hypersensitive.

Much of our oppressive actions are done in complete ignorance of their effect, or subconsciously – where we aren’t fully aware of why we are acting aggressively toward someone. Rarely does somebody perpetrating one say to themselves, “I’m going to find a small way to hurt this person.”

_Let’s take a look at some of the ways in which microaggressions show up in everyday conversations for people of color:

“Are you the first person in your family to graduate?” “Are you an affirmative action hire?” “Wow, you speak English really well.” “You aren’t like other black people.” “Why do black people give their kids such funny names?” “That’s so ghetto.” “Is that your real hair? Can I touch it?” “Is the baby-daddy in the picture?” “Do your kids all have the same dad?” “You have such a chip on your shoulder.” _

For nonwhites, racial microaggressions find a way into every part of every day. They are constant reminders that you don’t belong, that you are less than, that you are not worthy of the same respect that white people are afforded. They keep you off balance, keep you distracted, and keep you defensive.

Microaggressions are a serious problem beyond the emotional and physical effects they have. They have much broader social implications. They normalize racism. They make racist assumptions a part of everyday life. These microaggressions help hold the system of white supremacy together, because *if we didn’t have all these little ways to separate and dehumanize people, we’d empathize with them more fully and then we’d have to really care about the system that is crushing them.”*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 22, 2018)

GF, did you really start a thread about "microagressions"?

I'm sorry you didn't receive a Socratic liberal education like I did. You got robbed, it angers me.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 22, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Currently reading “So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo.  These excerpts helped me further understand the daily and constant struggles some people must deal with.
> 
> “Microaggressions are small daily insults and indignities perpetrated against marginalized or oppressed people.  Racial microaggressions are insults and indignities perpetrated against people of color. They are more than just annoyances. The cumulative effect of these constant reminders that you are “less than” does real psychological damage. Regular exposure to microaggressions causes a person of color to feel isolated and invalidated. The inability to predict where and when a microaggression may occur leads to hypervigilance, which can then lead to anxiety disorders and depression. As harmful as they can be, they are very hard to address in real life because they are very hard to see.
> 
> ...


You're  trying too hard to come to grips with the irreversible choices you've made in life...  You should have listened...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 22, 2018)

Microagressions are not a serious problem, or a problem at all, being unable to cope, is.

My thoughts?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah right nothing is a problem until whites imagine they are being screwed then the earth must stop spinning until their white asses get their way.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yeah right nothing is a problem until whites imagine they are being screwed then the earth must stop spinning until their white asses get their way.



You're like what Reagan said of "his liberal friends":

You know so much that just isn't so.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> did you really start a thread about "microagressions"?


Yes, I did. The author dedicated a chapter to it and I found it very real and meaningful.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 23, 2018)

Vastator said:


> You should have listened..


I should have listened to whom?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > did you really start a thread about "microagressions"?
> ...



How old are you?


----------



## Disir (Jan 23, 2018)

_Are you the first person in your family to graduate?”  _

Why would anyone ask that question? Every race is asked that question.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Microagressions are not a serious problem, or a problem at all, being unable to cope, is.
> 
> My thoughts?


The author of the book disagrees with your thoughts - She says further: "Microaggressions aren't always delivered in words. It's the woman who grabs her purse as you walk by. The store clerk following you around. The person speaking loudly and slowly to you because you probably don't understand English. The person locking their car door as you walk past their vehicle. The high-end sales clerk who assumes you didn't come to shop. The fellow customers who assume you are an employee. The people who decide to take the next elevator. The kids whose parents say that they can't come play with your kid.

For nonwhites, racial microaggressions find a way into every part of every day."

I personally fail to see how something that finds a way into every part of every day can be considered not a serious problem.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I am 67.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



I'm guessing you took some classes later in life?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

Here's some "Microaggressions" I surely don't get nervous when older black people are around, it's them young hardheads I worry about. You know why? Because sometimes they're up to no good, that's why.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah right nothing is a problem until whites imagine they are being screwed then the earth must stop spinning until their white asses get their way.
> ...



I know so much that is so that you don't dare try taking me on.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


What kind of classes?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Oh hush, yew.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Here's some "Microaggressions" I surely don't get nervous when older black people are around, it's them young hardheads I worry about. You know why? Because sometimes they're up to no good, that's why.



There are young hardhead whites. Funny how they don't get mentioned just like every other problem whites have.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



College?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



No, you shouldn't talk shit.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Here's some "Microaggressions" I surely don't get nervous when older black people are around, it's them young hardheads I worry about. You know why? Because sometimes they're up to no good, that's why.


That clip is a bit "over the top," but I do understand that sometimes those you call young hardheads are indeed up to no good. But not all of them and not all the time. I know some terrific kids, bright, educated and  who wouldn't hurt anyone. Yet they still get "the look" and the vibe of fear when they walk by. One kid told me he just wanted to shout out "I'm NOT going to hurt you!"


----------



## LOIE (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


No college. Basically self-taught. Did take a writing correspondence course after high school.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some "Microaggressions" I surely don't get nervous when older black people are around, it's them young hardheads I worry about. You know why? Because sometimes they're up to no good, that's why.
> ...



Until he can point out the white hardheads maybe we should not give him outs.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Nobody's "talking shit", you just perceive that because you're warped.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



I bet you read a lot, aye?


----------



## LOIE (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


YES.  Absolutely love to read.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some "Microaggressions" I surely don't get nervous when older black people are around, it's them young hardheads I worry about. You know why? Because sometimes they're up to no good, that's why.
> ...



The clip is intentionally "over the top" to the max to illustrate a point. It's something that actually does happen, not in such an extreme manner.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

My theory about "microaggressions" and "triggering" is that it's all a bunch of nonsense. 

I didn't hear about "Safe Space" until mid-2016. IMO, it's a bunch of Marxist professor-concocted PC garbage.


----------



## Disir (Jan 23, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> _Are you the first person in your family to graduate?” _



Perhaps it was my phrasing. What information does the answer to this question give you?


----------



## Disir (Jan 23, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> “Is the baby-daddy in the picture?” “Do your kids all have the same dad?” “



This is asked of all races. Whom might ask that and why? What information would the answer reveal about an individual?


----------



## dblack (Jan 24, 2018)

Disir said:


> _Are you the first person in your family to graduate?”  _
> 
> Why would anyone ask that question? Every race is asked that question.



If that's the first place your mind goes when encountering a 'person of color', or any minority, it expresses diminished expectations. It may reflect a real truth in society, eg that minorities have a tough time getting ahead in the world, but it's also a self fulfilling prophecy. Its not that different than the police assuming that a black person in a nice car has either stolen it, or is a drug dealer.

It's about the expectations and presumptions we express with these kinds of questions.

I'm reminded of a funny Anthony Jeselnik joke - goes something like:

"I was at a party the other day, and I saw this beautiful blonde woman standing by herself, so I introduced myself. She asked:  'What do you do?'

I said, 'I'm a comedian, what do you do?'

She looked at me and said, 'I'm a brain surgeon'.

And, I have to admit, I was surprised. Most women can't pull of sarcasm."


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yeah right nothing is a problem until whites imagine they are being screwed then the earth must stop spinning until their white asses get their way.




You are a perfect illustration of the double standards now hardwired into American society.  Blacks can be just as hateful and prejudiced towards whites as they want, but have to make up shit like "microaggression" arising from whites in order to find something they call racist in order to play victim.

 You don't like racism, children?  Stop being so fucking racist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 24, 2018)

How does multiculturalism help micro-racial aggression's?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 24, 2018)

another DUMBASS thread
when you tell someone they speak English well--that's a COMPLIMENT
I can understand foreigners better than some blacks

considering blacks graduate at lower levels, I always ask my black 'friends' ''are you the first of your family to graduate''?? they don't seem to mind.... their answer is usually ''no, I didn't graduate''


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> My theory about "microaggressions" and "triggering" is that it's all a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> I didn't hear about "Safe Space" until mid-2016. IMO, it's a bunch of Marxist professor-concocted PC garbage.




As whites become less and less racist, many blacks become increasingly desperate to find racism, thus the fine tuning of it down to the micro level.  Of course, they are indulging in it quite openly on the macro level, but utter  hypocrisy sure never stopped anybody, has it?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some "Microaggressions" I surely don't get nervous when older black people are around, it's them young hardheads I worry about. You know why? Because sometimes they're up to no good, that's why.
> ...



They get the look, because being wrong is deadly.  You want to smile sweetly and walk on by, only to be sucker punched, knocked out and robbed.

Do not let a black person walk behind you.  If necessary, put your back up against a wall and wait until they pass.  Do not get into an elevator if the only other passenger is black.  If you come upon a group of young black men, cross the street.  Make eye contact, so they know they were noticed.  When leaving a shopping mall, if you see that you are being followed by a black, turn around and go back into the mall until it is safe to leave.   I wear a shoulder purse cross body with the body of the hand bag under my arm.  

Just to make sure blacks know that I'm a pisser, I wear hoop earrings!

I know older people who have taken to walking with a cane so they have a weapon at hand.  Many martial arts studios now have classes in cane fighting for older people.  Always, always, always, make sure you know who is behind you.   The entire pleasure of the black knock out game is to attack someone who is unaware.  Always be aware.


----------



## AKIP (Jan 24, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > My theory about "microaggressions" and "triggering" is that it's all a bunch of nonsense.
> ...



The past has consequences. Take a spouse with a long history of infidelity. The spouse is trying to clean up his or her act. A big project has come up at work requiring the spouse to work late into the night on many days. Is the other spouse looking for infidelity or simply suspect because of the demonstration of the same patterns that previously were due to infidelity?  Is the other spouse looking for infidelity or simply trying to protect him or herself from being used and hurt yet again?

Sure, racism happens a lot less than blacks think it does....but its not unnatural and should not be unexpected that blacks assume racism given the history of this nation. It happens (racism), however, a lot more than whites think it does, which is rather unnatural given the history of this nation and how intransigent most people are in their beliefs and views.

Racism and homosexuality have flipped flopped. There was a time where racism was socially acceptable and homosexuality was not. Racist were out in the open and homosexuals were in hiding. Homosexuals, because it was not socially acceptable, carried and presented themselves as heterosexuals. They married, had children and went about in an effort to be undetected as homosexual. Some, however, found ways to meet up with other homosexuals clandestinely to actualize on their real attractions. Back then, it did not seem like there were a lot of homosexuals relative to today when social acceptance brought them out the closet.

Today, racist do what homosexuals used to do. They try to blend in as non racist. They have friends who are black or maybe even romantic relationships with people who are black. They don't openly say racist things and they know what things not to say. The penalty today, for being an overt racist, is similar to the penalty of being overtly gay in an era where homosexuality was not accepted. A racist whites person in hiding, can commit an act of discrimination unbeknownst to any other white person. The black person may then accuse that person of being racist.......then all other white folks jump in the white persons defense, because they never heard him say the N word and that he has black friends.

Keep in mind that Dylan Roof, the white guy who shot those 10 blacks in a church in SC had a black friend. White people can be racist and their racism not known and shared with other whites, just like people can and have been homosexual and never share that they are homosexual with others....unless they feel that they are the same way. Some whites, however, want us to believe that if a white person is racist, he will share that with friends and family. That is the way is used to be, but today there is too much of a cost professionally and morally in being an out in the open racist. The fact that people try to hide their racism seems to be lost among many whites who will only acknowledge racism as an issue if it is out in the open. How many times have you heard on the news the neighbor say their neighbor accused of some crime like child molestation or something else...."was a nice guy" or "did not have a clue" etc? That happens MOST of the time. You will not know if you are living next to a sex offender unless its reported. They will not share it with you. Yet, people don't want to say the same about racist. People act as if racist go around announcing and sharing it and that blacks are just making it all up......

The ultimate goal of racist......is to discredit blacks claims of racism, leaving only black inferiority to blame for the black condition of inequality. Its like the guy who just walked into a sworn of gnats. The only thing is that other people cannot see the gnats, but just see the guy flinging his arm and seemingly acting mentally unstable. The racist, analogously speaking, does not want people to know that the black person has walked into a sworn of gnats. The racist just want people to think the black guy is naturally crazy.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 24, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


There's a lot of truth to your post.  The overarching theme to take away would be situational awareness.  And this is a discipline that needs to be in effect at all times.  However the intensity should indeed increase,  when the environmental risk factors elevate.  
Another subject pertaing to situational awareness is "maintaining your bubble".  Never allow an agitated or hostile person within your bubble.  Your bubble for the purpose of this example is the range in which the person could strike,  or grab you.  Any breach of said bubble is grounds for active,  forceful,  self defence.  No one is obligated to be struck first,  before defending themselves.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 24, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




.....or you can start taking responsibility for your behavior without blaming white people for your various shortcomings. It's this mantle of victimhood you wear that acts as a self-fulfilling prophesy.  You scrutinize whites for even the mere trace of racism, while expressing such hostility and lack of introspection towards your own behavior that you keep yourselves down better than any white person could.  Our country has seen two full generations of black privilege when it comes to educational and work opportunities, yet you walk around with this yoke around your necks that prevents you from succeeding.

 If you want a recipe for failure, you can't do much better than expressing constant hostility towards white people, refusing to learn the lesson of racism by being racist, yourselves, and Uncle Tomming your fellow blacks if they "act white" by not being racist just like you. You want to get ahead? Drop the enormous chip on your shoulder that acts as a crutch, start valuing hard work and education, take responsibility for instilling decent values in your children and start holding yourselves to the same standards as you do white people when it comes to racism.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 24, 2018)

Another thread about racism that doesnt involve racism..
All of that shit can be applied to any race.
You wonder why people laugh when someone says "racist?"
You people are fucking idiots.


----------



## AKIP (Jan 24, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Yet, you don't see the self fulfilling prophecy created from whites who assume blacks are inferior....ie, poor choice makers, personally irresponsible, violent, etc , relative to whites? Its whites assuming the worst in blacks, then treating blacks differently based upon those beliefs, that creates the self fulfilling prophecy of the worst in blacks.

If I don't blame racism for black shortcomings....whats/who is to blame? How come we come up shorter than whites? Are you not implicitly saying that "Stop blaming racism for blacks coming up *shorter THAN WHITES"*? Are not "whites" your implicit baseline? If whites were coming up just as short....would you be commenting about blacks?  If you are not saying that then you are creating a distinction without a difference by only calling out blacks.  Its implicitly racist to argue that blacks "come up short", then try to discredit all the reasons that blacks come up short, minus the nature of being black. Then you act as if blacks are on a Salem Witch Hunt for racism, while you are guilty of practicing black magic.

Blacks are SURVIVORS of racism.....not victims of racism. We have a survivor mentality, not a victim mentality. Survivors fight....victims remain passive.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



 black/white black/white blah blah blah black/white


----------



## AKIP (Jan 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Yet you would spend hours listening and enganged in liberal/conservative, liberal/conservative, liberal/conservative, liberal/conservative,liberal/conservative...ad nauseam....without ever thinking your hearing it too much.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



Oh! I didn't know you were clairvoyant! What am I thinking right now?!


----------



## Meathead (Jan 24, 2018)

Other microaggressions:

A 100 IQ! Gee you're smart!

Want some watermelon/fried chicken?

Got any crack?

Do you play basketball?

I like M&M.

Where's your dad from?


----------



## AKIP (Jan 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Nope...not clairvoyant. Just a keen grasp of the obvious.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 24, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...




The only assumption is your assuming whites are racist.

 If you were to define racism as hatred for another race, the black community is filled with it to the brim and the only self-fulfilling prophesy is the one you make for yourselves by all your hostility and hypocrisy.  Drop the crutch of all your blame whitey crap and you can succeed. Hold on to it and you won't. 

 We just had a black president for the last 8 years, so why don't you try growing the fuck up instead of looking for the teensiest expression of racism from whites while indulging in your own hatred of white people to the nth degree?


----------



## equalizer_0 (Jan 24, 2018)

Microaggressions.

I don't like those, either.

The white woman who works behind the counter of a convenience store and calls black men (or others) who come in the door "honey" and "sir" and all that shit until she takes their money and orders them off the property _sans_ their purchased goods, and accuses_ them_ of theft on top of that.

I've seen it all.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

Hmm..smasher of the cults?


----------



## equalizer_0 (Jan 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Hmm..smasher of the cults?



Homepage |      Circle K: Convenience store

And they continually harass customers about "hanging" at the Circle K ranch....


----------



## AKIP (Jan 24, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I can only assume WHAT YOU DO NOT TELL ME! I can't read minds....hence, unless someone can read minds they are making ASSUMPTIONS about what is in the minds of others. I ASSUME that if a white person argues in such a way to eliminate all possible causes for blacks to "come up short" relative to whites, except, the NATURE OF BEING BLACK, that the person is racist. Is that so illogical?

Rarely anyone will say that they are racist......but many people are. Thus, when people reason like racist one is left to ASSUME they are racist, minus the confession.

For what its worth, for those of lesser intellect and or integrity, saying someone is assuming does not infer that THEY ARE THUS WRONG. Saying someone is blaming others does not infer that the BLAME IS MISPLACED. Saying a people have a victim mentality is not SAYING THEY HAVE NOT BEEN VICTIMS. Characterizing a persons argument IS NOT DEBUNKING an argument.

You cannot argue what happened to Blacks in the country......you just have to find a way to discredit people for bringing that up and that, therefore, becomes the bases for dissent. Telling a person who has been shot.....that their problem is a "pain mentality" is a keen grasp of the obvious.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Microagressions are not a serious problem, or a problem at all, being unable to cope, is.
> ...



Waah


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I was actually thinking about President Obama when I read your last post. He and his wife did all of the things you say black folks should do, and still they were depicted as monkeys, called all kinds of racial slurs, told to go back to Kenya, criticized for all most everything they did. Some folks say they want something but really don't know how to deal with it when it actually happens.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



 Yes, but it was a small minority who did so.  They hardly speak for all white people, nor does it justify all the hatred of whites by blacks.

 It's a two way street, yet only one group is even held accountable.  Racism will not end unless ALL people work towards the same goal.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



You know I didn't like about Obama? His black half was not Black American, and his mom and mentor were Communists.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


All the hatred of whites by blacks?  Could it be that the blacks whom you say hate whites are also a minority and don't speak for all blacks?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Hmm could be! Im2 is in the minority, though.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



No it was not a small minority and no you won't end racism until whites accept their role in it instead of always looking to  try pointing fingers at others.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

.


Marion Morrison said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I don't hate whites so how do you figure?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Lies.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2018)

*They hardly speak for all white people, nor does it justify all the hatred of whites by blacks.*

I need this explained. How and why would blacks hate whites? What have whites done to us to make even one black hate a white person? Can you honestly explain that?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *They hardly speak for all white people, nor does it justify all the hatred of whites by blacks.*
> 
> I need this explained. How and why would blacks hate whites? What have whites done to us to make even one black hate a white person? Can you honestly explain that?



As my grandma would say: Aw, you're just being a shitass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



How are you gonna call the truth lies? What is wrong with you?


----------



## AKIP (Jan 24, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Of course it was a small minority who did this.....but what percentage of whites got a chuckle from it? Did the majority of whites think such actions were racist and deplorable.....or that blacks were being too sensitive? Besides, everyone knows that those who did that don't speak for whites.....because YOU are the official spokesperson for whites....right? I mean, you are the arbiter of official white opinion. Lets see....there are probably over 200 million whites in this country and safe to say that you have met .001% percent of them and the ones you met opened up to you and expressed there feelings towards Obama and blacks in general and from that sampling....you are qualified to say what and how white people feel?

Not only do you know what all white people think, because being white gives you the Borg connection, your gift also lets you know that hatred seethes in blacks towards whites. Lets see. What makes a white person think blacks hates whites. Well....probably because blacks talk about the history of what white society did to blacks, to explain our inequalities. Ergo, to know the history of white society towards blacks.....is to hate whites in your opinion, for a person must first assume that such history merits the inspiring of hatred to assume it has inspired our hatred. However, Blacks are not on these forums saying or implying that they hate white people. You cannot logically infer hatred from any of my post, but no doubt a person like you think I hate whites and think all whites are racist. It's not akin to blacks inferring that whites are racist when they reject all explanation for black inequality other than.....black inferiority. Deny all explanations except inferiority is claiming black inferiority. Inferring that blacks hate whites from blacks pointing out the facts of history does not logically infer hatred. Rather, people like you just assume white history of worthy of creating animus and hatred.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



TL ;DR 

Bloviating gets you nowhere.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Here's a thought: How about letting it go?


----------



## Mike Dwight (Jan 24, 2018)

Microaggressions! Laughable. Microaggressions like rap music, oo im scared. You know what every rap song the last 10 years is a black minstrelsy song played backwards, I play it forward get the state song of florida, this darkies heart longs to be with the Old Folks at Home! Microaggressions, you can go just about everywhere in the entire world for a shutout of who gives a crap, microaggression, and 99% of their laws is be out of the country you got a week. (microaggression)


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


At the Coming to the Table meeting Saturday one white man said he was at a seminar on racism and a black lady stood up to speak. She said that things would never change until the white man changed. He thought at the time that she should sit down and shut up, but he did not say anything. He went home and for days he kept hearing her words in his head. Finally, after a month or so, he got what she was saying. He looked her up, met for coffee and they started talking and ended up working together to fight racism.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

Well, there sure are some strange birds on the internet. 

Is it a crescent moon tonight?
Delores Paulk

How exactly does the white man need to change? PS: I'm taking this personally.

Tbh, I ain't changing ary a bit. I got this.


----------



## Circe (Jan 24, 2018)

Disir said:


> _Are you the first person in your family to graduate?”  _
> 
> Why would anyone ask that question? Every race is asked that question.




Good point. It's true of my husband. It's still quite common. But of course blacks have to get all hurt feelings over an obvious question.


----------



## Circe (Jan 24, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Yet, you don't see the self fulfilling prophecy created from whites who assume blacks are inferior....ie, poor choice makers, personally irresponsible, violent, etc , relative to whites? Its whites assuming the worst in blacks, then treating blacks differently based upon those beliefs, that creates the self fulfilling prophecy of the worst in blacks.



I suggest blacks stop being irresponsible, violent, into drugs, crime, prostitution, robbery, welfare, illegitimate childen, etc. Then there will be no problem. You can do all that bad stuff and then try to blame it on us, but guess what: we just stopped accepting any of that nonsense. If you all act bad and criminal, that's on you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

Circe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Yet, you don't see the self fulfilling prophecy created from whites who assume blacks are inferior....ie, poor choice makers, personally irresponsible, violent, etc , relative to whites? Its whites assuming the worst in blacks, then treating blacks differently based upon those beliefs, that creates the self fulfilling prophecy of the worst in blacks.
> ...



I will say that people should accept personal responsibility.


----------



## Circe (Jan 24, 2018)

AKIP said:


> The ultimate goal of racist......is to discredit blacks claims of racism, leaving only black inferiority to blame for the black condition of inequality. Its like the guy who just walked into a sworn of gnats. The only thing is that other people cannot see the gnats, but just see the guy flinging his arm and seemingly acting mentally unstable. The racist, analogously speaking, does not want people to know that the black person has walked into a sworn of gnats. The racist just want people to think the black guy is naturally crazy.



A sworn of gnats??? I think you mean swarm. Black inferiority IS to blame for black bad behavior. Including spelling. For heaven's sake, learn to spell basic English!!


----------



## Mike Dwight (Jan 24, 2018)

Obviously when an illiterate black slave arrives with no common language even to other African americans, that apprenticeship got a bad rap. Aggressive southern policing got a bad rap after it, and I think the subjective sense of justice of an expanding minority wont appreciate whatever you're on about  circe. bad bad bad.


----------



## Circe (Jan 24, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> _“Is that your real hair? Can I touch it?” _




I don't believe for a minute that anyone white wants to touch your hair!! Yuck. And don't touch mine, either. All we really want is to keep well away from blacks and their crimes and problems and uproar. Behave as well as whites: that will work. You don't have to be better than we are, as the Chinese do. Just don't be any worse than whites on any social problem measure such as crime, prostitution, illegitimacy, welfare, drugs etc. Then you'll be equal: that's what equal means. No worse.

But if blacks ARE worse on all these measures, don't expect us to count you as equal, because that's not equal --- that's what is called inferior. These are plain words and plain English meanings. You can't get out of these obvious meanings by wishing they didn't mean what they mean.


----------



## AKIP (Jan 24, 2018)

Circe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Yet, you don't see the self fulfilling prophecy created from whites who assume blacks are inferior....ie, poor choice makers, personally irresponsible, violent, etc , relative to whites? Its whites assuming the worst in blacks, then treating blacks differently based upon those beliefs, that creates the oself fulfilling prophecy of the worst in blacks.
> ...



Every action creates a reaction. For the last 300 years whites have racist actions against blacks. Each action created a negative reaction to blacks. In turn, whites then use the negative reaction to justify and fuel more racist  actions, which in turn manifest more negative reactions in blacks, which in turn.....etc, etc.

One generation craps on you and the next generation pisses on you because you smell like crap, the next generation spits on you because you smell like piss...etc, etc.

Racism is self fueling. Each generation of whites fuel their racism from the negative reaction to blacks from the racism of the previous generation of whites...all while never attributing the conditions to racism.


----------



## Circe (Jan 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Well, there sure are some strange birds on the internet.
> 
> Is it a crescent moon tonight?




Agenda trolls.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Hardly. Prove it. I know for a fact I can prove what I asserted. Back up that mouth with some ass, man! You may just find that you'll learn the truth.

Don't worry, I won't say "I told you so". Much.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 25, 2018)

I was so impressed by this topic that yesterday when I was shopping I saw a pair of hoop earrings.  Gigantic hoops, probably 6 inches across.  KNOWING that black women claim that it's a microaggression if white women wear hoops, I immediately bought them and put them on.

Pitzer College RA: White People Can't Wear Hoop Earrings | The Claremont Independent

Start KNOWINGLY putting a finger in their eyes and black people might get over this microaggression BS.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Circe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Yet, you don't see the self fulfilling prophecy created from whites who assume blacks are inferior....ie, poor choice makers, personally irresponsible, violent, etc , relative to whites? Its whites assuming the worst in blacks, then treating blacks differently based upon those beliefs, that creates the self fulfilling prophecy of the worst in blacks.
> ...



Another example of white psychosis.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



It's psychosis.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



Yep you whites should accept personal responsibility.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 25, 2018)

AKIP said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



Why shouldn't Whites be wary of Blacks given the level of Black murder rates in this nation?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



This is supposed to make you non-Racist?

It's hilarious that you think of yourself as non-Racist.

P.S
It's your own idiocy of not understanding proportions.

Don't you dare call Whites as being in a psychosis for speaking of elevated Black crime, just because you don't grasp basic proportions.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I say what do because Obama was American. The crap you claim you hate Obama for is not why you hate Obama.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Because whites have the same rate of  murder among themselves. And so why shouldn't blacks hate whites given the continuing history of white racism against blacks?


----------



## Taz (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...


So you're going to hate all whites because a small minority offend you?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Obama was American because his mother was American. His father was not. His black half was not American, do you get it now? Need pictures?

*This black guy* who was *from Kenya*, and *not American* is *Obama's black half.


Absentee Communist African father, Communist mother and whackadoodle grandparents.

Tbh, you probably had it better than Obama, IM2.*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



No they don't, Blacks are much more likely to commit murder than Whites.

Why should I like Blacks?

I've found most of them are downright hostile, rude, obnoxious, and give Whites an attitude.

I was friend with a Black Jamaican in middle school, even he always said "I don't understand I'm White"

I think that's lousy, being of a Polish heritage, I think I'm quite well versed in prejudices, myself.

But, a lot of Blacks just see Whitey's no matter what, as the people who owe them.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



What you call racism is bot even racism. So your opinion of me doesn't really count or matter.

So like I said, I understand proportions and do so far better than you. Because your argument using proportion has so many holes in it I saw Tiger Woods teeing off on one of them.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Obama is an American.  Don't matter where his father was from, he is an American. .Get it? So just tell the truth that you don't like Obama because  he's black and spare us the bullshit you use for an excuse. And the running commentary from retard whites like you about how blacks have it gets real old. Turn black and find out then talk.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Pwahahaha! You getting dizzy from that spinning, boy?  

It is just as I said it is. I told you so.

You're a sorry excuse for a man, seriously.

A real man admits when they're wrong.


I didn't like Obama because he's a Communist, ok? You don't care that he's a Communist? He was raised wholly Communist. You're over there worrying about the black part. Being black isn't bad for Americans, being Communist is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If Blacks make up 13% of the U.S.A, but 51% of the murderers, then obviously they're over-represented by nearly 4X the general population.

Now do you understand proportions?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Obama was no communist. .Like I said just quit making excuses because we all know why you didn't like Obama,


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Not everybody's a narrow-minded racist like you, guy. You may find that hard to believe, but it's true!

The majority of people aren't, as a matter of fact.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I'm neither narrow minded or racist.  Racism isn't pointing out the racism in whites.


----------



## AKIP (Jan 25, 2018)

_The past is unconnected to the present. Particularly, things 50 years or more ago have nothing to do with the way things are today.

People who testify in court against people who have committed crime are themselves guilty of being criminal. Ergo, to point out a wrong makes you also guilty of the wrong._

Does such reasoning make sense.....when NOT used to discredit blacks? When you apply the abstract reasoning of racist whites to other phenomenon, it clearly makes no sense. The fact that it makes sense to them is proof of their racism, because the reasoning only makes sense....for blacks. They would not reason such about anything else.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Currently reading “So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo.  These excerpts helped me further understand the daily and constant struggles some people must deal with.
> 
> “Microaggressions are small daily insults and indignities perpetrated against marginalized or oppressed people.  Racial microaggressions are insults and indignities perpetrated against people of color. They are more than just annoyances. The cumulative effect of these constant reminders that you are “less than” does real psychological damage. Regular exposure to microaggressions causes a person of color to feel isolated and invalidated. The inability to predict where and when a microaggression may occur leads to hypervigilance, which can then lead to anxiety disorders and depression. As harmful as they can be, they are very hard to address in real life because they are very hard to see.
> 
> ...





As white people are realizing that the claims of the vile left about how racist America is, are all lies.


The Left needs to invent "invisible" racism, that the white people can't see, but need to believe is there.


Otherwise, they, the white Americans, might get tired of always been shit on by the vile, race bating left and start fighting back.


----------



## Circe (Jan 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I didn't like Obama because he's a Communist, ok? You don't care that he's a Communist? He was raised wholly Communist. You're over there worrying about the black part. Being black isn't bad for Americans, being Communist is.




Don't forget the Muslim part. His African father was Muslim and ran out on them immediately; Commie Mom then hooked up with another black, an Indonesian Muslim. Obama was raised Muslim for years, in a foreign country. That's the part I don't like. We put a sleeper mole in the White House. Sheeeesh.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 25, 2018)

Circe said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't like Obama because he's a Communist, ok? You don't care that he's a Communist? He was raised wholly Communist. You're over there worrying about the black part. Being black isn't bad for Americans, being Communist is.
> ...



He really is a Communist Muslim. One day his thesis will be released.


----------



## Circe (Jan 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> As white people are realizing that the claims of the vile left about how racist America is, are all lies.
> 
> 
> The Left needs to invent "invisible" racism, that the white people can't see, but need to believe is there.
> ...



Oh, yeah, it's time and way past time to start fighting back. They'll dominate us with this type of nonsense if they can: we seriously need to put a stop to it. At least we shouldn't let it contaminate the minds of any whites, especially young people. It doesn't especially matter what blacks believe.

I like your analysis, Correll --- it occurs to me that this nonsense is a sort of black religious fervor, like the new leftist Global Warming religion, something believed in wholly by faith, without evidence. Because the believers need it, because humans are hardwired to have religions, but the old ones have worn out.

The thing to do with weird religions is just not discuss it and avoid the proponents of it as much as possible. Like Mormons on the porch: just be careful not to open the door.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2018)

Circe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > As white people are realizing that the claims of the vile left about how racist America is, are all lies.
> ...




Tthe people pushing this type of bullshit are just as likely to be white lefties as black lefties. If not more so.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yeah right nothing is a problem until whites imagine they are being screwed then the earth must stop spinning until their white asses get their way.



   You had a couple thousand year head start....what happened?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 25, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Microagressions are not a serious problem, or a problem at all, being unable to cope, is.
> ...



  Those aren't microaggressions,thats self preservation based on facts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 25, 2018)

equalizer_0 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm..smasher of the cults?
> ...



  You act like they dont have reason to be fearful.


----------



## Circe (Jan 25, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Those aren't microaggressions,thats self preservation based on facts.



Right. Blacks walking on the road is my normal signal to lock my car door. Why is it always blacks walking? They can't drive like everyone else? Next time I get a car, it will have an automatic lock-when-on.

We've had grocery stores driven out of the black areas --- shoplifting, uproar, crimes.
Everyone knows what the problem was: people talk about what they see. So no one white goes into that area anymore to shop. And where I shopped It was always black kids trying to put groceries in the car for you and gouge money: I did it too, thought they were cute, until a couple of them became angry I hadn't given them more than a dollar each! What, for lifting a couple bags into the car??? Darn. They burned that bridge. The store put a stop to it. Remember the squeegee kids? Boy, you better pay them plenty, or they key the car. That was pretty scary, in Baltimore, I remember. They'd swarm the car. The police were able to stop that, eventually.

Of COURSE I watch my purse around blacks! We have an upscale Wegman's and the only purse-snatchings there have all been blacks doing it. You people fix that, THEN complain about racism, after you stop being predators on us.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

More classic examples of white psychosis.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> More classic examples of white psychosis.



   You were saying......

" Jesse Jackson said a few years ago, “There is nothing more painful to me … than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery, then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved."

  Even your race pimp admits there is a problem with black crime.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > More classic examples of white psychosis.
> ...



But you see that's not the issue. The issue s that whites have a much bigger crime problem and are like you ,sitting on their asses posting bullshit on the internet about black crime like there is none in the white community.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  My neighborhood is 98% white and crime is almost nonexistent.
The last murder was committed by a hoodrat who shot a sixteen years old girl in the head for her purse.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 I  doubt If crime is almost non existent in your neighborhood. I'm talking about crime fool, not just murder.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  And you'd be wrong.


----------



## AKIP (Jan 25, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Are you Mr. Rogers?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 25, 2018)

AKIP said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  Nah...I'm a Good Old Boy.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 26, 2018)

But seriously, folks:


After reviewing many studies on the topic, Dr. Lilienfeld argues in his paper “Microaggressions: Strong Claims, Inadequate Evidence”  that microaggressions lack scientific proof, and therefore should not be included in workplace or campus diversity training.

Moreover, he said he believes that the term microaggression is misleading, as it implies conscious intent to harm, and thus should be abandoned.....

“Because they are totally in the eye of the beholder — anything you say could be labeled as a microaggression,” Lilienfeld said. “In the current literature, if someone is offended by something, it is a microaggression. You simply cannot progress scientifically in this way or expect to resolve racial tensions on a college campus.”

Moreover, Lilienfeld argues that research on microaggressions does not draw upon key domains of psychological science, including: psychometrics, social cognition, cognitive-behavioral therapy, behavior genetics, and personality, health and industrial-organizational psychology.

Ultimately, he recommends entirely eliminating the term microaggression from use....

BINGO!


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Math is hard for you, we know.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > did you really start a thread about "microagressions"?
> ...


What is the race or ethnicity of the author?
You like totally have no link or any footnotes, most unprofessional...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2018)

Can I have just vestibular agressions?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Microagressions are not a serious problem, or a problem at all, being unable to cope, is.
> ...


I think these people try to make too many mole hills into mountains....Or they suffer from the  "land of the lotus eaters" syndrome...


----------



## dblack (Jan 26, 2018)

Circe said:


> Right. Blacks walking on the road is my normal signal to lock my car door. Why is it always blacks walking? They can't drive like everyone else? Next time I get a car, it will have an automatic lock-when-on.



I think that sums up the thread nicely.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Tilly said:


> View attachment 173490
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scott Lilenfeld




Of course microaggressions lack proof according to a white person until anything they imagine is a microaggression are done to whites, Then we have all the scientific proof on earth that it's real. Just like reverse racism for example. There is no evidence of that but sure as hell whites state this likes it's the gospel.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No, I'm not wrong.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  The average income is around 150K.
I'll leave it to you to figure out why that means very little crime.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Never got any less than B in all math classes I have ever taken. Math is no problem for me, that's why I use total numbers to make arguments.

So when do we see your report on the national policy of racial discrimination against whites?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



   Still doesnt understand percentages......


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



But that doesn't mean very little crime. .I'm sure the Gottis live in hoods like yours.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  Do you really believe someone making a good living,has a very nice house and family is going to risk it all by robbing a liquor store?
  God Damn you're stupid.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You sure don't understand percentages...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



   Of course I do.
Blacks make up 13% of the population yet commit over 50% of the murders in this country.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



.Do you think a doctor making a good living would risk that to molest children?

You are the stupid one dumb ass.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Less than 1 hundredth of  one percent of that 13 percent are actually doing the killing. But murder is not the only crime. So you don't understand percentages or crime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  Haven't had any busts like that here.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 173490
> ...


You can’t claim microaggressions against minorities are a big thing when they happen to white people every day and nobody does a damn thing about it.

There are 100s of examples of microaggressions against white people on this forum alone a month.


----------



## equalizer_0 (Jan 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You act like they dont have reason to be fearful.







HereWeGoAgain said:


> My neighborhood is 98% white and crime is almost nonexistent.



Typical white nationalist denialism.  I'm white as 98% of you, but I am getting more and more sick and tired of that Nazi denialism shit.  

There is a nice 98% white neighborhood in Catonsville, Maryland, with white picket fences and nice manicured lawns, and good-looking white women walking small, medium, and large dogs, home to the Maryland Psychiatric Research Center (Spring Grove Hospital Center) surrounded by numerous funeral homes and crematories.

Crime is almost non-existent, you say?

The acronym "MPRC" has been further confused with another, related institution, the Maryland Population Research Center. Not just "psychiatric research" on involuntary subjects with such convenient disposal of their bodies, but full-bore population control and eugenics, just like the Oregon State Board of Eugenics, which operated openly from 1917-1981, and continues to operate secretly to this day.

Crime is almost non-existent in white-picket-fence neighborhoods, you say?



HereWeGoAgain said:


> The last murder was committed by a hoodrat who shot a sixteen years old girl in the head for her purse.



Hired killer. An "honor killing" like they have in India: her own family is most likely at fault.


----------



## Circe (Jan 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Blacks make up 13% of the population yet commit over 50% of the murders in this country.



That's the problem. You want to complain about MICROaggressions from whites when we constantly have to deal with avoiding MACROaggressions from blacks?? In my predominantly white county, my credit union is too close to a black area. So they had to put all the tellers upstairs in a locked environment and they communicate with customers through closed circuit TV and hydraulic containers sailing up and down connecting the floors. That has worked so far, even where all the convenience stores nearby get robbed constantly. By blacks, always. EXCEPT --- the outside of this credit union is landscaped and the evergreens grew up, and eventually black males started hiding in the evergreens at dusk or night and ran out and robbed a white woman who was using the ATM!

So now I can't go to my credit union except when it's open for business or if my husband escorts me. This is because of black violent crime and yet you are complaining about MICROaggressions? Clean up the real crime predatory blacks do against us before you expect anyone to sympathize with your "oh, poor us" talk.


----------



## equalizer_0 (Jan 26, 2018)

Circe said:


> MICROaggressions?



It's not so much the micro-aggressions themselves.

The "micro-aggressions" are in fact mostly involuntary, more like "poker tells" to white nationalist (national socialist // Nazi) mass murder and cover-up. They are more like a Freudian slip-of-the-tongue from people who cannot hide their murderous hatred.



HereWeGoAgain said:


> Blacks make up 13% of the population yet commit over 50% of the murders in this country.



Murder _prosecutions_, murder _convictions_, perhaps, but certainly not murders _per se_. You are in denial.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

equalizer_0 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You act like they dont have reason to be fearful.
> ...



 WTF are you even talking about?
And no it wasnt an honor killing the girl was white.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

Circe said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks make up 13% of the population yet commit over 50% of the murders in this country.
> ...



   WTF?
I think you answered to the wrong post.
   I accept your apology.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

equalizer_0 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > MICROaggressions?
> ...



  The numbers dont lie.


----------



## Circe (Jan 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WTF?
> I think you answered to the wrong post.
> I accept your apology.



Omigod, you are right! So sorry, I guess I was posting off your good post while mentally answering some of the black-excuses mongerers.  That was a whoops, and I'll try to think what I'm doing while I'm doing it next time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

Circe said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WTF?
> ...



  No problem.
I've been guilty of it myself.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...




The difference between me and you:

I say: "people".

You say: "you whites". 

Moron you are.


----------



## Circe (Jan 26, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> What is the race or ethnicity of the author?
> You like totally have no link or any footnotes, most unprofessional...



*Ijeoma Oluo *is a black, young female of no particular intellectual credits, according to the blurb in Amazon. Her book is available for Kindle or hard copy, and there are a lot of books on microaggressions now on Amazon. I looked it up when this nonsense started being thrown around as a meme. Below, from the blurb:

"In _So You Want to Talk About Race,_ Editor at Large of The Establishment Ijeoma Oluo offers a contemporary, accessible take on the racial landscape in America, addressing head-on such issues as privilege, police brutality, intersectionality, micro-aggressions, the Black Lives Matter movement, and the "N" word. Perfectly positioned to bridge the gap between people of color and white Americans struggling with race complexities, Oluo answers the questions readers don't dare ask, and explains the concepts that continue to elude everyday Americans."

I looked at samples of some of the books, but quickly realized what they are up to: it's an attempt at "you do bad things too!!" Which I take no interest in until they stop with the overwhelming violent criminality. I can't worry a minute about so-called microaggressions when I'm busy with dodging the constant black macroaggression of violent crime.


----------



## AKIP (Jan 26, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



The post he was responding to YOU clearly stated "Blacks"!!!


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Irrelevant. You are here and you have said things about blacks continuously. You have not said people, you have said blacks. You have made the same racist comments and you have commented on all the same things the other racist have done. If what I am saying is specific to whites and it's the truth no some made up fiction in order to pretend I am superior than I am going to be specific in the mention of whites. You pod-nuh are the moron.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What you don't get is that labelling people as racist no longer means anything except that you don't agree with them.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Circe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > What is the race or ethnicity of the author?
> ...



You ain't dodging any black microaggression of violent crime since you are at least 6 times more likely to be a victim a violent crime done to you by whites.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




a. Your above post and your claimed grades if true, call into question the education system, at least in your area.

b. Your stonewalling on the fact of anti-white discrimination, that I have repeatedly demonstrated, makes you look like an complete asshole.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



 Show me the date and time when white racism ended since you disagree so much.. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Prove your premise first, and stop being an asshole.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My grades don't call into question anything but the fact I was a good student and understood math very well. You haven't repeatedly demonstrated anything. Now show us the national policy of anti white discrimination.


----------



## AKIP (Jan 26, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



That is because of racial anorexia, metaphorically speaking. No matter how skinny you all get, you see yourself as fat and regardless of what we tell you....you think you are obese.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yep, you can't  do it.  All you can do is post up an empty post because you were shut up..


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You have been stone cold busted on your bad math AGAIN, and you are either completely stupid or completely dishonest to claim otherwise.


Ditto for your pathetic denial of the anti-white discrimination.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Discussing mathematics with someone who claims to be black is a microaggresiion itself, going back on topic.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



This is not about her being black, it is about her being a liberal and emotionally and financially committed to an absurd position.


It might be somewhat racial as her white liberal friends might give her false positive feedback on her stupidity, because they are racist and just nod when she says such utterly stupid shit.


IN that scenario, we might be the only people treating her with the respect of expecting her to be an educated adult. 


In her whole life.


Ironically.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No! It's not irrelevant you fucking racist fuck!

 There's blacks in America! Sound the alarm!

Well, you're 300-ish years too late.

Black people are a part of America, deal with it.

They were slaveowners, and slaves themselves. Some were persecuted wrongly, back in the day.

Largely in places not where I'm from, and I'm not buying into any victim bullshit.
Btw, you fail as a nigga, because it's "Pahtnuh" *P*ahtnuh. 

Why is your black ass so white you don't know that?

I'm from the land from which that originated, racist boy.

I bet you live in California, where everybody's an actor.

We don't act around here, we do, Black and White (majority). If you're sorry, you're sorry. You're sorry.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  Show us the national policy for racism towards blacks.
Of course while keeping in mind affirmative action.....


----------



## Circe (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You ain't dodging any black microaggression of violent crime since you are at least 6 times more likely to be a victim a violent crime done to you by whites.



No, that is totally wrong. The many purse snatchings at malls in the area are 100% by blacks, and the carjackings. They do these crimes and then jump right back on the freeway and book it to Baltimore. The rioting that goes on in the summer when a policeman tries to catch some criminal in the black area, trust me, there's never been a white riot in this county, but we got one of those county-wide emergency system calls to avoid that area only this fall ------ not that anyone who signs up for those services is ever likely to go to such an area!

There is hardly any crime by whites. The shoplifting, the dirty talking, the pizza guy robberies, the cab driver robberies ---- it's all by blacks. If somebody barred this county to blacks, that would be SO GREAT! Some of the horrific kidnappings of women while I've lived here so many years, are just terrifying to read about in the paper. They take the woman's car, force her to get money out  from a bank machine, rape her some more, force her to get more money out, this has happened to perfectly innocent white women three times by my memory alone.

I think it's pretty terrible you complain about somebody wanting to touch your HAIR, for God's sake, as if anyone ever would, when blacks do the kind of horrific crimes they are all the time doing.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 173490
> ...


Normal people aren’t concerned with ‘microaggressions’ because they don’t exist.  They have been dreamed up to keep people like you feeling aggrieved, and you are dumb enough to embrace the nonsense wholeheartedly since it fits with you not wanting to grow up and take responsibility for yourself.  
But more people are going to wise up to this pernicious crap, and some will even feel put out that you have been labelling their innocent discourse ‘aggressive’.  In fact, that’s clearly happening now, so maybe it’s time your regressive handlers come up with yet another rouse for you to cling to.  
But that one will fail too!


----------



## LOIE (Jan 26, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I gave the name of the book and author at the very beginning. No link needed. A simple google of her name will tell you what you want to know. 

And then, I'm sure, you will find something about her to criticize.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 26, 2018)

Tilly said:


> View attachment 173490
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The author, being a black woman, is totally honest about how certain things effect her personally as a black woman. It is an emotional response and I don't see how anyone can demand that it should be scientifically proven. Once again, many try to delegitimize a black person's experiences by saying they are not and can not possibly be real.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 26, 2018)

Circe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You ain't dodging any black microaggression of violent crime since you are at least 6 times more likely to be a victim a violent crime done to you by whites.
> ...


My hair is thick and long, below my butt. I worked with a lot of women in a building complex in 1997. There were several black women and they seemed in awe over my hair and wanted to touch it all the time. I considered it a compliment and had no problem with that.


----------



## Disir (Jan 26, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 173490
> ...



She's biracial. Her mother is white.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 26, 2018)

Disir said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yes she is, but like my biracial daughter, she identifies herself as a black woman.


----------



## Circe (Jan 26, 2018)

Disir said:


> She's biracial. Her mother is white.



There is no such thing as "biracial." If there's any black, they are black.

That's how it works. You must be aware of that.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 26, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I can understand that, but most black women do not feel that way about having their hair touched. I worked at a Christian youth camp for years and the girls would braid each others hair but did not want those of us who were counselors to touch it. It's their right.


----------



## Disir (Jan 26, 2018)

Circe said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > She's biracial. Her mother is white.
> ...



My niece is biracial.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 26, 2018)

Circe said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > She's biracial. Her mother is white.
> ...


Because of the one drop rule?


----------



## LOIE (Jan 26, 2018)

Disir said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Beautiful, no doubt.


----------



## Disir (Jan 26, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


Of course. 

As an aside: 
https://jezebel.com/why-you-can-touch-my-hair-659425726


----------



## Disir (Jan 26, 2018)

dblack said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > _Are you the first person in your family to graduate?”  _
> ...



Dblack, that is _so_ textbook.  

It's 2018 not 1918. We don't encounter 'people of color' as if we spotted a creature in their natural habitat. We work together and, in many cases, our lives depend on each other. We marry each other, our children play together, and go to school together. We have family reunions together. 

If we were still dealing with the ramifications of tracking in the education system then we might have a case of diminished expectations. In fact, it's why vo-techs were kicked out and all kids were prepared for or treated as if they were going to university.  It's shifted the other way.  So did the economic realities. Job requirements demanded that change. 

I don't think someone off the street is going to walk up and ask that question. I'm not doubting there is a shortage of whackjobs.  The answer to that question tells no one anything about expectations in 2018. It's the beginning of a story. It's the following questions that reveal anything.  It's taking place in a particular setting.  

The author talks about hyper-vigilance. 

And this:

_The store clerk following you around. The person speaking loudly and slowly to you because you probably don't understand English. The person locking their car door as you walk past their vehicle. The high-end sales clerk who assumes you didn't come to shop. The fellow customers who assume you are an employee. The people who decide to take the next elevator. The kids whose parents say that they can't come play with your kid._

It happens to all people.  

Hyper-vigilance.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Does the author have a reason to criticise every action by humans?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 26, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Currently reading “So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo.  These excerpts helped me further understand the daily and constant struggles some people must deal with.
> 
> “Microaggressions are small daily insults and indignities perpetrated against marginalized or oppressed people.  Racial microaggressions are insults and indignities perpetrated against people of color. They are more than just annoyances. The cumulative effect of these constant reminders that you are “less than” does real psychological damage. Regular exposure to microaggressions causes a person of color to feel isolated and invalidated. The inability to predict where and when a microaggression may occur leads to hypervigilance, which can then lead to anxiety disorders and depression. As harmful as they can be, they are very hard to address in real life because they are very hard to see.
> 
> ...


wow, that was a painful read.

please stop microagressing me


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2018)

dblack said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Right. Blacks walking on the road is my normal signal to lock my car door. Why is it always blacks walking? They can't drive like everyone else? Next time I get a car, it will have an automatic lock-when-on.
> ...


Yes, car locks are very important to have..


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Too busy working?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Everybody is different Molly.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I have family in the south. I know your post is a lie.

Your argument s disingenuous on many levels. Very few blacks owned slaves and most of them bought gamily member upon being freed.

But hey you are at USMB so you get to lie and the other racists will come in and join you.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My math is excellent. And you can't produce any evidence of a national policy of anti white discrimination. I can't deny what doesn't exist.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You should have them give you lessons on how to say partner. 


Another racist has already joined me.  Good morning!


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You ain't dodging any black microaggression of violent crime since you are at least 6 times more likely to be a victim a violent crime done to you by whites.
> ...



Actually, he FBI numbers don't reflect this. So you're lying and we both know it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Yawn!


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You need to post those FBI number you claim (with a link to your source), otherwise, you're both full of shit.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 27, 2018)

Dog Whistle Politics

"Racism is not about how you look, it is about how people assign meaning to how you look." Robin D.G. Kelley


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I'm quite sure I've taken far more personal responsibility than you ever will. None of the things you say are happening. You see tilly, whites have a very ling record of denying  things like this. Had you lived then, you would have been dumb enough to believe in drapetomania . This is a term that has been around since 1970.  There is plenty of evidence to support it. It was created by a Harvard professor and Lilenfeld is just another white trying to deny anything racist unless it happens to whites. If here had so much lack of evidence then it would not have taken over 40 years to find that out. It never would have got past Harvard. So your boy is full of crap.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



No, you need to go look at the FBI UCR'S from 1994 until now like I have done.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Circe said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > She's biracial. Her mother is white.
> ...



Whites made the one drop rule pal. You must be aware of that.


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You need to learn how to debate here properly and stop looking like an perpetually upset 12 year old.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I'm debating just fine. You go study the FBI UCR's from 1994 until now and then let's talk.


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Post a link.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Do the research.


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have nothing. Next!


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Says the fool that doesn't understand that 13% of the population committing half the murders has a huge crime problem, while the majority of the nation that commits less than half of the murders does not.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I have the facts from the UCR beginning in 1994 that you are too scared to go study.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I understand that murder is one crime and  that there are 30 categories of crimes categorized by the FBI with whites leading by large margins in 27 of those categories.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> another DUMBASS thread
> when you tell someone they speak English well--that's a COMPLIMENT
> I can understand foreigners better than some blacks
> 
> considering blacks graduate at lower levels, I always ask my black 'friends' ''are you the first of your family to graduate''?? they don't seem to mind.... their answer is usually ''no, I didn't graduate''



Then you have some low class "black friends". 

Birds of a feather?


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2018)

Today is January 27, 2018. Millions of African Americans across the US have never been to jail unless it is work related. Millions of African Americans across the US do not live in a ghetto.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Disir said:


> Today is January 27, 2018. Millions of African Americans across the US have never been to jail unless it is work related. Millions of African Americans across the US do not live in a ghetto.



We all know what day it is. .And on this day we have a white racist presiding over this country.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


 at
Of course they are. Asking to touch someone's hair isn't an insult, touching anybody without permission isn't right.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




That a demographic that is 63 per cent of the population is leading in absolute numbers is to be expected.


How do they fare on a per capita basis?


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If you had something, you'd post the link. Ipso fatso, you have squat.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 27, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Maybe he is encouraging you to do your own research. Frankly, I would not spoon feed you either.


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


She made a claim and refuses to back it up with a link... Meaning she has nothing, just a big mouth.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Do the research boy. We've been over this before.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 27, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > another DUMBASS thread
> ...


actually I don't have any black friends Mr Dumbass
hahahahhahahahahahahahahahah
the facts remain--blacks graduate at lower levels


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Learn how to debate and we'll have something to discuss. And we can go over it as many times as you need to get it. I'm here to help.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I mention where the information is located but this retard it means I have no proof. This is another example of the pure retardation that is allowed inhere to debate. I am a he but we've been over this many times. So you do study h FBI UCR's from 1994 until now, them we have something to discuss You telling me what I don't .have according to your dumb whites ass is surely not going to mal m do anything. All you whit people make all kinds of claims ad don't prove a damn thing. And every time you get shown something yo know shuts your punk racism down you want somebody to go look for it, post it them you will try making claims of how that's not  true.  So you take your white racist ass to the FBI website and start studying he UCR's from 1994. If it doesn't go back that far, then take your white ass to a library.


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


If there's something there that back up your point, then it's on you to post it. Sorry honey, that's how it works here.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I debate quite well and I've debated people and won with far higher intelligence than you. Do the research and then we can talk. .


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I've posted the crime numbers many times and you seem unable to grasp the concept. So go do the research and then we can talk. That's is how we will do things now because we did things your way..


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



The facts remain that whites commit the most crime and have been historically the most criminal and violent race in this country.


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have nothing. Got it.


----------



## Taz (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have nothing. We've got it.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


The author of So You Want To Talk About Race also addresses crime:
"The belief that black people and people of color are more dangerous, unpredictable and violent is not something that I believe most police officers (and other Americans) even know they believe. But they do believe it deep down. Implicit bias is the beliefs that sit in the back of your brain and inform your actions without your explicit knowledge.

I would be remiss if I did not acknowledge that there is higher crime in some cities where larger minority populations live. Yes, black men are more likely to commit a violent offense than white men. No, this is not "black-on-black" or "brown-on-brown" crime. Those terms are 100 percent racist. It's crime. We don't call what happens in white communities "white-on-white" crime, even though the majority of crimes against white people are perpetrated by other white people.

Crime is a problem within communities. And communities with higher poverty, fewer jobs and less infrastructure are going to have higher crime, regardless of race. When the average black American has one-thirteenth the net worth and the average Hispanic American has one-tenth the net worth of the average white American, and when the poverty rate among Native Americans is over three times that of whites, it is a strong bet that neighborhoods of color are more likely to be poor neighborhoods with higher crime and that higher-priced neighborhoods with easier access to jobs and more funding for education that lead to less crime would be more likely to be populated by comparatively wealthier white people. 

Crime is communities of color is often compounded by the contentious relationship with police. Our police force was not created to serve black Americans; it was created to police black Americans and serve white Americans. Our police forces were created not to protect Americans of color, but to control Americans of color. People of color were seen by the police as an inconvenience at best, and a threat at worst, but never as people to protect and serve. This desire to control the behavior of people of color along with disregard for the lives of people of color has been woven throughout the history of American policing. This general attitude toward communities of color was also built into police training and police culture, and strong remnants of that remain today."


----------



## harmonica (Jan 27, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


you are so full of crap
my dad lived during the DEPRESSION!!  no AC/no central heating...no anything like the blacks have today
they didn't go out and commit crime..
...my family was super poor--we didn't go out and commit crime because my dad taught us not to...also the church taught us not to
it's the culture that produces crime

the poverty comes from the culture---black teens/blacks having kids when they don't have the first clue about raising a kid and/or the means
----the babies/children do not do as well in school for many reasons--bad parenting/bad schools/$$$/etc
--then those children have children and the cycle continues

yes--the police are making the blacks commit crime so they can harass them--brilliant


----------



## harmonica (Jan 27, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


the police have a lot more to do than to harass people
sure, some do...they are humans and are not perfect
--but it's not a chronic major problem


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not to serve black Americans? Really? What about the black cops? So many anti-cop posts are done as if the entire American police forces were white only. Yes, there are rogue cops, there is bad and good in everything. Why do people resist arrest or not do as told by law enforcement?


----------



## Tilly (Jan 27, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 173490
> ...


If you are going to label people who are asking innocent questions/making innocent comments as aggressive, then yes it’s something that needs to be proved.  You can be as pathetically hypersensitive as you want - but at least have the courtesy and honesty to find an appropriate word for your determination to see slights everywhere.


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Today is January 27, 2018. Millions of African Americans across the US have never been to jail unless it is work related. Millions of African Americans across the US do not live in a ghetto.
> ...



And he will be there for the next 3 years. So, what the hell are you going to do in the mean time? This? It's an inadequate response and you aren't addressing any of the issues that brought him in.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



If you really want facts, Google is free. Try it.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 28, 2018)

Disir said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


You are indirectly questioning IM2's intellect. That too is a microaggression!

Just stop!


----------



## Taz (Jan 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Just trying to teach IM2 how to debate. If she claims something, it's on her to back it up, otherwise this site is just a loud-mouth convention.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Just out of curiosity, what is your point? How is the depression era even relevant to now?

My own parents lived during the depression as well, and besides being impacted by the strife that affected everyone during that time, they also had the added burden of being second class citizens and were lawfully  forced to be subservient to even the poorest, lowest and most uneducated and ignorant of the white population.

They worked long and hard  for every scrap that they had, nor did they "commit any crimes"  During that era, they would have been lynched for doing so.

"The Blacks" did not have central air or heating during the great depression either, and during that era, were probably far less able to find work than the least qualified white person in society.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



IM2 does not appear to be in need of any "teaching" from you. 

If you so vigorously disagree with where he obtained his information from, you could always try to prove him wrong.....maybe you cannot.


----------



## Taz (Jan 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


She's so far got nothing to prove wrong as it was only a personal opinion, but I can wait some more...


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Disir said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



I said what I did because your statement assumes things that are not so, and infers hat all such things mentioned about white racism are in e past. So them in order for you up understand how silly your comment was I stated that a white racist is in office now which would mean to anyone who has good sense that racism by whites is very much a current problem. The main issue that bought him in was white racism so the issue is being addressed..


----------



## Meathead (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I said what I did because your statement assumes things that are not so, and infers hat all such things mentioned about white racism are in e past. So them in order for you up understand how silly your comment was I stated that a white racist is in office now which would mean to anyone who has good sense that racism by whites is very much a current problem. The main issue that bought him in was white racism so the issue is being addressed..


Do you talk like this too?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No he hasn't presented personal opinion. He has presented opinion based on information contained in he FBI UCR. All you need to do is type in FBI Uniform Crime Report 2017 and look at the numbers. It's online, you have a computer with internet access meaning you can type words into a search engine and get he information. and we are not talking about trends or surveys. We will use the actual numbers of arrests. But you can't prove me wrong. So you do this because you know the other deplorables will join you.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I said what I did because your statement assumes things that are not so, and infers hat all such things mentioned about white racism are in e past. So them in order for you up understand how silly your comment was I stated that a white racist is in office now which would mean to anyone who has good sense that racism by whites is very much a current problem. The main issue that bought him in was white racism so the issue is being addressed..
> ...



If you are too stupid to understand simple English just admit it.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I thought that was ebonics.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Delores, the numbers do not support what you say about crime so then you are remiss in saying what you said. But that's really the only disagreement I have with what you have said.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Like that's supposed to do something to  me? I expect this kind of ignorance from you little white boy. And you do exactly what I expect. Just like a puppet.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I suppose you can "write" white when you want, so what's the point of writing in ebonics? Is it considered cool in your circles?


----------



## Taz (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


You have nothing but a personal opinion. Now you know.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 28, 2018)

"Microaggression" = Weaponized hypersensitivity


----------



## Vastator (Jan 28, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> "Microaggression" = Weaponized hypersensitivity


Correction. Microaggression=Minority Fragility.


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No. 

You said what you did because you don't have an adequate response and it is easier for you to respond to extremism.You shifted topics because what I said is true and you had backed yourself into a corner.   In doing so, you find yourself defending things that you ordinarily would not.  

You pretend that all blacks live in the ghetto and all blacks are entangled in the criminal justice system. Then you can feel self righteous about a fictive situation where people respond to the all blacks live in the ghetto and are entangled in the criminal justice system.  Now you don't have to deal with the actual issues and you don't have to come up with any solutions.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


hahahahhah
the Depression was


katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


you can't figure it out??!!??
it was a great economic disaster...unemployment rose drastically
my father's family was POOR--but they didn't go out and commit crime because of it


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Currently reading “So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo.  These excerpts helped me further understand the daily and constant struggles some people must deal with.
> 
> “Microaggressions are small daily insults and indignities perpetrated against marginalized or oppressed people.  Racial microaggressions are insults and indignities perpetrated against people of color. They are more than just annoyances. The cumulative effect of these constant reminders that you are “less than” does real psychological damage. Regular exposure to microaggressions causes a person of color to feel isolated and invalidated. The inability to predict where and when a microaggression may occur leads to hypervigilance, which can then lead to anxiety disorders and depression. As harmful as they can be, they are very hard to address in real life because they are very hard to see.
> 
> ...



Interesting thoughts/observations. I should in


harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


There is nothing to figure out. The whole world knows that it was "a great economic disaster".

My parents lived through it as well, nor did they committ any crimes and to this day NO ONE in my family has. 

Just because yours did not either does not grant them a monopoly on good behavior.

Now, on the other hand since you want to reference that era, it was also a period in time when white mobsters thrived in organized crime.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Currently reading “So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo.  These excerpts helped me further understand the daily and constant struggles some people must deal with.
> ...


hahhahahah--someone always brings that up
now please post the stats on white crime per capita then vs black crime per capita now--and include your little Mafia
the blacks still commit crime at much, much higher rates


> from 1980 to 2008, with whites 45.3% and "Other" 2.2%. The offending rate for African Americans was almost 8 times higher than whites, and the victim rate 6 times highe


EIGHT TIMES!!


> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16% *of the youth population, accounted for* 52%* of juvenile violent crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and* 67% *for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness


please review the highlighted numbers
Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
 sexual crimes and hate crimes they commit at over TWICE the rate


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 does not appear to be in need of any "teaching" from you.
> 
> .




So true.

He should enroll in the sixth grade at a public school of his choice and pay attention this time.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Ive seen the 10 year-old numbers that you posted long ago. 

You were the one who placed your family on a pedestal for not committing any crime in spite of being "poor". All that I did was point put the fact that in spite of that the existence of organized crime by white people was  not a novelty.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 does not appear to be in need of any "teaching" from you.
> ...


You are entitled to your opinion. I think the problem is  that IM2 makes certain thin skinned individuals here uncomfortable because he does not mince any words.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


the OP/thread is stupid
I guess if I order vanilla instead of chocolate, that's a micro-aggression
if I use salt instead of pepper
if I dream of a white Christmas
if I wear a white t-shirt

and I don't speak jive-- [ I can't understand some blacks ]


----------



## harmonica (Jan 28, 2018)

blacks commit at much higher rates:
murder
rape
hate crimes
sexual crimes
I'd say that was Macro-aggression --ahh but who cares about that serious stuff
let's concentrate on the micro crap--the small--stupid stuff
like '' you speak English well''--a very critical, important matter

they graduate at lower levels--ahh--who cares about that serious stuff
let's worry about dangerous criminals being shot


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> If you are going to label people who are asking innocent questions/making innocent comments as aggressive, then yes it’s something that needs to be proved.  You can be as pathetically hypersensitive as you want - but at least have the courtesy and honesty to find an appropriate word for your determination to see slights everywhere.




 .....while simultaneously ignoring all the overt hatred directed at white people by blacks.

 "Micro" aggressions?  Sheesh.  25 years ago, my son was in the Oakland, California school district. He was small for his age, very unathletic due to being partially disabled due to a form of arthritis that limited his mobility, and was one of only 3 white kids in an all black classroom. He was bullied, he was beaten up, he was called every racial slur imaginable and the racial slurs came WHILE he was beaten up. The school district refused to do anything about it because of the races involved, and we ended up packing our bags and moving to Oregon.

  THis was not "micro" aggression. It was racist aggression, and we have been so conditioned to just accept it that any objection and WE get labeled the racist. That is exactly what the school system did to my wife and I, actually going so far as to infer that we must have instilled some sort of racist vales in him, ourselves.

 In a previous thread, a question was posed as to how many white people have been the victims of racism. When I mentioned what had happened to my child, one black poster attacked him by saying he was HAPPY that he was attacked because of his race. My little kid DESERVED to be targeted for the color of his skin. The mods here all supported his taunting me in that way, one threatening to ban be from the thread if I complained too much and another sticking her hands on her hips and demanding that if I didn't want to to make him the target of a black racist, I shouldn't have brought him into the conversation.

I swear, that this crap is now so hardwired into our system that nobody even sees the incredible double standards they support. For God's sake, people are running around looking for "micro" aggressions while supporting every sort of racial abuse imaginable. As a parent, it is pretty fucking sickening to see people support the abuse of my child, and especially from those who run web sites. The utter fear of being called a racist is so intimidating to people if they DON'T support black on white violence that it clouds the judgement of those who should know better.

Political correctness has turned into such a mental straight jacket that it might as well be a group psychosis.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I didn't start the thread. And that aside, I have been to nearly every state in this country and have encountered people of ALL races  that could not speak a sentence of intelligent English.

I am no authority on anyone except MYSELF. So dream of your "white" Christmas, wear your "white" tee shirts and please, pour as much salt on everything that you wish to.

It does not affect me or who is important to me at all.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I MUST be a dumbass---it says who started the thread right there!!!  boy--what an idiot I am 
I know who started the thread


----------



## harmonica (Jan 28, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to label people who are asking innocent questions/making innocent comments as aggressive, then yes it’s something that needs to be proved.  You can be as pathetically hypersensitive as you want - but at least have the courtesy and honesty to find an appropriate word for your determination to see slights everywhere.
> ...


see post # 245
my wife also went to a predominantly black high school and she says the blacks went around doing the same stuff...one time she had to hide from the violent RACIST blacks
[ they take pleasure and pride in this ]

we lived in a predominantly black ''hood''.....some tried to jump us/etc
one black family just moved in and kept giving us crap--racism??..they didn't know anything about us
one day one of them gave my mom some trouble so I beat his ass
after a while we became good friends with them
during that time, our only friends were black......
I called my real brothers the N word..we dressed/talked black...we listened to only black music...etc


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



 Some times I wonder if all the ultra p.c. posters have just led very sheltered lives. It's easy to buy into all the double standards if you've never had to live them. 

 It's all about intimidation, really. This nonsense about "micro" aggression is just an attempt to intensify the degree to which the intimidation extends. 

 At the end of the day, it takes two to tango, though.  Most of those who complain about racism really aren't concerned with actual racial hatred.  Their posts scream so loud and clear, as they are utterly unconcerned with all  the hatred coming FROM blacks. They minimize it. They justify it. They deny it, and do everything in their power to create the impression it is a one way street.  It isn't, and until people acknowledge that fact and start talking about race honestly rather than through one-sided lenses, they only contribute to it instead of combatting it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



This is 2018 and we won't be discussing per capita crime numbers. Whites commit 2.5 times more crimes than we do and Wikipedia is not the source to use.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



More examples of white psychosis.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Disir said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



I said what I did for the reasons I stated not for the reasons your dumb ass imagines. I know what the issues are. You imagine you do.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



At the end of the day peopl like you need professional help You live in a lie, and you repeat that lie to yourself each and every day. You suffer from a mental disorder that tries to equate 400 years of consistent white racism to  instances where blacks who at angry about it state their displeasure. This is how fucking stupid those like you are.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




You support the notion of micro mini, infinitisimally  teensie aggressions and then whine about the white targets of this agitprop technique as being the ones who are thin skinned.

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Vastator (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Actually you, and you alone, are the only one who won't discuss per capita rates; the numbers that actually matter when comparing two disparate groups.  And we all know why...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



The laugh is on you. You do not have any idea "what I support" nor what I don't.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Today is January 27, 2018. Millions of African Americans across the US have never been to jail unless it is work related. Millions of African Americans across the US do not live in a ghetto.
> ...



And a black, obtuse racist posting on USMB.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Steve, I just wanted to take a moment to let you know that I'm not really laughing with you, I'm laughing at you.

I hope that helps, because I can tell you have very delicate sensibilities.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



What is your evidence for that claim?

"This fallacy is often accompanied by a phrase such as “Trust me.” It might be considered a self-referential appeal to authority. A more rigorous and constrained discussion might allow you to ask “What is your evidence for that claim?” However, when bare assertions are constantly thrown out as red herrings, it may be best to abandon any hope of real dialogue."


Bare assertion fallacy:


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



No one called you a dumbass. You think it is a stupid thread? Why tell me?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...





Delicate sensibilities,  in a forum full of strangers? Try again dude


----------



## Tilly (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol


Microaggressions
Acts or words that are perceived to be insulting by a person who is looking to be insulted, whether or not that was the intent of the transgressor. 
Usually a symptom of a persecution complex. (n)

Person 1: "Hey I'm hungry, do you want to go to KFC for lunch?" 
Person 2: "What? You think I want to eat fried chicken JUST BECAUSE I'M BLACK?" 
Person 1: "Wha? No, I just..." 
Person 2: "You can take your microaggressions and shove them, you racist SOB.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Microaggressions
> ...



In all fairness, the OP is older, and read an article by some young girl.

I wish I would have found that definition much earlier!


----------



## LOIE (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


My last post, to which you refer, I think, was all quoted from the book. They were not my words. They were the author's thoughts on crime.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 28, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


The author of the book I started this thread about shared several stories about when she or family members got pulled over by the police.  Then she says this: (I"m going to try to always put in quotes AND italicize her words so they will be recognized as such).

_"So maybe that time I got pulled over wasn't about race. Maybe the time I'd been pulled over before that wasn't about race. Maybe even the time before that." But those who demand the smoking gun of a racial slur or swastika or burning cross before they will  believe that an individual encounter with the police might be about race are ignoring what we know and what the numbers are bearing out: something is going on and it is not right. We are being targeted. And you can try to explain away one statistic due to geography, one away due to income - you can find reasons for numbers all day. But the fact remains - all across the country, in every type of neighborhood, people of color are being disproportionately criminalized. This is not all in our heads.

And I'm not sure what's worse, the fear and anxiety and fatigue brought on by yet another encounter with an officer that you are hoping and praying to make it out of intact, or the never-ending denial by the rest of society of the fear and anxiety and fatigue you experience as a valid response to the near-constant reminder that those assigned and empowered to protect you see your skin color as evidence of wrongdoing, and could take your freedom and even your life at any time, with no recourse."
_
This author also explains that our police forces were born from Night Patrols, who had the principal task of controlling black and Native American populations and later of catching escaped slaves and sending them back to their slave masters. Those Night Patrols turned into the country's first police forces. They were used not just to combat crime but to return black Americans to slavery and control and intimidate free blacks. Police were rightfully feared by black Americans.

In the post-reconstruction south, local police sometimes joined in terrorizing black communities. Through the Jim Crow era and the civil rights movement, it was well known that many police officers were members of the KKK. Through much of the 18th , 19th and 20th centuries, American police forces were one of the greatest threats to the safety of black Americans.

She writes: _"It is understandable then that the fear and mistrust of police are also woven throughout the history of communities of color, especially black America. The trauma from police brutality has been felt over multiple generations. The generational wounds of police brutality and oppression have not healed, because the brutality and oppression is still happening, even if cops are no longer wearing white hoods or letting their attack dogs loose on us.

This is not to say that the majority of our police officers are racist, hateful monsters. When looking at anti-black bias in police actions, we are looking at the product of police cultural history that has always viewed black Americans as adversaries, and of a popular culture that has always portrayed black Americans as violent criminals not worthy of protection. From our books, TV shows and movies, to our crime focus on news programs - the narrative of the black brute is as strong now as it was when Birth of a Nation was released in 1915.

We hear this repeated in the language of our TV pundits and our politicians. Who will do something about this inner-city crime? Who will keep our streets safe from these thugs? Who will protect us from these super-predators? The belief that black people still need to be controlled by police is promoted by our politicians and funded by our taxpayers."
_
As an older, white person, I have been moved by this young black author's writing. She is honestly opening up and sharing her pain and asking us to try and understand. Her experiences and her beliefs are just as valid as mine or anyone else's. Some folks are always asking for stats and proof of things. Sometimes we just need to listen with our hearts and stop being so critical of someone who sees and experiences the world differently than we do. 
_
_


----------



## LOIE (Jan 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


Actually, I read her entire book. And I like THIS definition:

mi·cro·ag·gres·sion
ˌmīkrōəˈɡreSHən/
_noun_
plural noun: *microaggressions*

a statement, action, or incident regarded as an instance of indirect, subtle, or unintentional discrimination against members of a marginalized group such as a racial or ethnic minority.

indirect, subtle, or unintentional discrimination against members of a marginalized group.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 28, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I don't doubt that she has had bad experiences, cares or concerns. By the same token, a lot of blacks don't understand why some whites are afraid of black neighborhoods. What we see in the news, on the street corners, etc. Some neighborhoods are dangerous, white people are not making this up. The most dangerous neighborhoods are not white neighborhoods. Of course, certain black posters will call me racist for this, which is false. It is from experience. Trying to protect my family from harm is not racist. Blacks are not the only criminals. Where I live, white crime is not as dangerous. Everyone should be able to understand why cops are suspicious when the crime stats are scary. Not all cops are good, there are bad ones too. Not all blacks are bad, not all whites are good. Nobody wants to hear anything from a white person's personal experience on these boards.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 28, 2018)

What it boils down to is the innocent blacks are afraid of bad white cops and racists,  the innocent whites are afraid of the bad black criminals. This is where the stereotypes come from.


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No. If you had, you would have recognized the only reason Trump won is due to the prior 3 election cycles through out the States where the Democratic Party lost.  The only thing you managed to demonstrate regarding your knowledge of the issues is that racism is a political party. 

Until you manage to demonstrate more than that, you deserve nothing more than to be locked into the bullshit back and forth of white v black violent crime rates. Enjoy your Harmonica dipshitery, you have earned it!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 28, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Nobody wants to hear anything from a white person's personal experience on these boards.



When I told of the awful things my own child experienced in the Oakland school district, I was taunted by one poster who said he was glad the poor little guy was at the receiving end of racism, had one mod threaten to ban me for objecting to such an attack on my child on this board, and had another mod blame me by saying if I didn't want my child attacked, I shouldn't have told about his experiences.

 How disgusting that people are so conditioned to see racism as a one way street that they cannot even bring themselves to sympathize with a child and think he is somehow to blame for being born white.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



So explain to us why blacks would be scared of white neighborhoods molly? Because we are. Yes white people are making it up. You see  very little of what goes on in these neighborhoods and you deem them dangerous. You say the most dangerous neighborhoods are not white. On what factual basis can you say that?. The crime stats say whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. The crime stats show that whites lead in every category of crime but 3 out of 30. And whites are responsible for a lot of crime in black communities. Who owns the gun stores/manufacturing companies?  Who owns the distribution channels for the drugs that get shipped into the black community?  Blacks don't own an airline, a trucking/transit company or a shipping line. You are ignorant to these facts Molly. Yet you continue to argue a racist argument while claiming you aren't a racist. Malcolm X said it years ago about whites. They put the drugs in your community then arrest you for using  them. He said that from his experience as a numbers runner. There is so much you don't know Molly but you argue with those who do then get upset because you get told when you get shown that you don't know. We hear from white peoples experiences all over the place here Molly. You say the same thing as the rest of the racists and yet you want to declare how what you say isn't racist. WE are the ones not being listened to Molly, not whites.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Disir said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



I've actually seen how the politics in his nation has been going on seriously since 1980 and really from the time I was a child. I've watch for the past 38 years how whites have voted against their best interests because they feel they are losing something they haven't lost. I know what I'm talking about, You imagine you know.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody wants to hear anything from a white person's personal experience on these boards.
> ...



You guys are here posting volumes of racism and then cry about how no  one wants to hear from whites. It's stupid. What's disgusting is that what you whites call racism isn't even racism. You post up racism consistently and cannot understand how a person could tell you they are happy your child faced racism after you taught that kid racism yourself.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 29, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


hahaha--yes ---we should not listen to the facts--as usual with the blacks


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I haven' taught my daughter racism. She is a wonderful, loving person.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I have posted nothing racist, you utter piece of excrement.


----------



## Disir (Jan 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The Winthrop Society: Descendants of the Great Migration
Query. How do you take a group of black and white indentured servants that have spent years living together, having children together etc. to turn against each other?

First comes the act then the justification.  Native Americans knew the land too well and could easily escape. White people all looked alike. How are you going to differentiate between a white slave and a white slave owner? A white slave would just blend in with the crowd. Tag black people are it. Years were spent dehumanizing black people, in order to, make it kosher. Racism was created.  A much shorter time then the few hundred years to undo that damage and you still have your Richard Spencers. 

And do you know what is remarkable in this? The Civil Rights Movement, like all other movements in the US and definitely in other countries, was shaped by "middle class blacks" because there were African Americans that were terrified of the repercussions and because you can't fight when you are living hand to mouth. 

And the ruling elite have been playing a divide and conquer strategy ever since the first act:Asians against blacks, blacks against whites, undocumented workers against blacks, whites against undocumented workers, whites against Asians, whites and blacks against biracial people. Everybody against Native Americans. The coast against the Midwest. City v rural. State v Federal. Teachers v parents. Divide, divide divide. And do you know why? Because if we are at each others throats then we aren't paying attention to what is really going on.  There is no belonging. Nobody is supposed to belong. 

But, you have seriously been watching politics since 1980 and you have racism down to a political party. 
Fuck off with that shit, man.


----------



## Disir (Jan 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...



In all fairness, the author of the book itself is in her thirties and is regurgitating information or "dumbing it down".
Students See Many Slights as Racial ‘Microaggressions’

In all fairness it may be part of her own quest for understanding and trying to make a buck.  You can do both.

The irritant in all of this is the concept that we are where we were fifty years ago. _Diversity coming to your family_....soonly.

The  nonverbal microaggressions? What exactly do you call it when a white person is followed around a store or confused as someone who works there or treated as if you can't afford what is in a high end store?  White people have no idea they are doing it. It's super secret code. So super secret they do the same shit to other white people just to keep everybody off balance. Come on now.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 30, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



We know Molly. You just teach your kids how black neighborhoods are more violent and unsafe but that's not racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Of course not.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



.The facts.



*In 2015 White individuals were arrested more often for violent crimes than individuals of any other race and accounted for 60.1 percent of those arrests.*

_ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2015/crime-in-the-_ _u.s.-2015/tables/table-43_
*
*


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Once again playing the asshole huh? I didn't say that about all black neighborhoods, nor did I teach anyone that. No it isnt racism to teach your children to be safe, and to point out which neighborhoods arent safe. It isnt always black neighborhoods either. Once again, you are race baiting. You always paint with a fucking broad brush too. I said where I live, NOW, the black neighborhoods are not the safest, that in no way is racist to point out the truth. Try again asshole.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


How about per capita? There are more white people. duh


----------



## harmonica (Jan 30, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


pointing out the truth IS racist in the new Dictionary--liberal edition


----------



## ding (Jan 30, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why not?  You do it with Christians.


----------



## ding (Jan 30, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Currently reading “So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo.  These excerpts helped me further understand the daily and constant struggles some people must deal with.
> 
> “Microaggressions are small daily insults and indignities perpetrated against marginalized or oppressed people.  Racial microaggressions are insults and indignities perpetrated against people of color. They are more than just annoyances. The cumulative effect of these constant reminders that you are “less than” does real psychological damage. Regular exposure to microaggressions causes a person of color to feel isolated and invalidated. The inability to predict where and when a microaggression may occur leads to hypervigilance, which can then lead to anxiety disorders and depression. As harmful as they can be, they are very hard to address in real life because they are very hard to see.
> 
> ...


There is a distribution for everything.  People dehumanize people all the time.  It's never right.  They do it for all sorts of reasons and it is hurtful to others.  But the people they are hurting the most are themselves.

I read through the thread.  I think you are genuine and even if you are not, I like your style.


----------



## BOPSEY (Jan 30, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Currently reading “So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo.  These excerpts helped me further understand the daily and constant struggles some people must deal with.
> 
> “Microaggressions are small daily insults and indignities perpetrated against marginalized or oppressed people.  Racial microaggressions are insults and indignities perpetrated against people of color. They are more than just annoyances. The cumulative effect of these constant reminders that you are “less than” does real psychological damage. Regular exposure to microaggressions causes a person of color to feel isolated and invalidated. The inability to predict where and when a microaggression may occur leads to hypervigilance, which can then lead to anxiety disorders and depression. As harmful as they can be, they are very hard to address in real life because they are very hard to see.
> 
> ...



You poor, poor, baby! Would you like pacifier?


----------



## BOPSEY (Jan 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yeah right nothing is a problem until whites imagine they are being screwed then the earth must stop spinning until their white asses get their way.



Cheese with that whine?


----------



## BOPSEY (Jan 30, 2018)

Going on 5


----------



## BOPSEY (Jan 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> My theory about "microaggressions" and "triggering" is that it's all a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> I didn't hear about "Safe Space" until mid-2016. IMO, it's a bunch of Marxist professor-concocted PC garbage.



Amen to that!


----------



## BOPSEY (Jan 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I find that a 9 mil in my purse works wonders


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 31, 2018)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I didn't believe you had any ""Black friends" to begin with. To that I say, "good for them".


----------



## TheParser (Jan 31, 2018)

I personally can understand verbal microaggressions, and agree  that people of ALL ethnicities should do their best to *avoid* them.

I remember that some African Americans felt very hurt when some people on TV would keep  referring  to "Obama" instead of "*President* Obama."
I am old enough to remember when many Caucasian people (especially in the South) would never use a title to address an African American.

*****

NEVERTHELESS, physical microaggressions may (sadly)  be necessary for one's physical welfare.

a. At least two posters referred to some people passing up an elevator for the next one.

i . YES, that would be very hurtful to a well-behaved young man inside that elevator.
ii. BUT the person waiting for an elevator does NOT know anything about that young man.  Given crime statistics, should that person take a chance?


----------



## Desperado (Jan 31, 2018)

“So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo
How do you even pronounce that name, or is it a typo?


----------



## Taz (Jan 31, 2018)

ding said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't hate Christian, why would I do that? What I do is simply confront you on your beliefs, as in a debate, because that's what this site is for. Plus, I'm genuinely interested in the subject of why people believe and how they can do it without any proof whatsoever. You see that as hate because you hate it when someone exposes the illogical things in your beliefs, because it makes you question them as well. But hate? Naw, for real, I only hate mooslims.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 31, 2018)

TheParser said:


> I personally can understand verbal microaggressions, and agree  that people of ALL ethnicities should do their best to *avoid* them.
> 
> I remember that some African Americans felt very hurt when some people on TV would keep  referring  to "Obama" instead of "*President* Obama."
> I am old enough to remember when many Caucasian people (especially in the South) would never use a title to address an African American.
> ...



If you are about crime statistics and not racism, then you fear white males the most. OK Parser? Please try looking up the actual crime stats before you talk.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Taz said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Almost everything you believe is without fact to prove it.


----------



## Taz (Jan 31, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


What would you like me to prove?


----------



## ding (Jan 31, 2018)

Taz said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


uh huh


----------



## Taz (Feb 1, 2018)

ding said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Good, you agree with me for once.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Feb 1, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Currently reading “So You Want To Talk About Race” by Ijeoma Oluo.  These excerpts helped me further understand the daily and constant struggles some people must deal with.
> 
> “Microaggressions are small daily insults and indignities perpetrated against marginalized or oppressed people.  Racial microaggressions are insults and indignities perpetrated against people of color. They are more than just annoyances. The cumulative effect of these constant reminders that you are “less than” does real psychological damage. Regular exposure to microaggressions causes a person of color to feel isolated and invalidated. The inability to predict where and when a microaggression may occur leads to hypervigilance, which can then lead to anxiety disorders and depression. As harmful as they can be, they are very hard to address in real life because they are very hard to see.
> 
> ...



A microaggression is an innocuous question or statement that a person from a "marginalized group" (defined as people who the mainstream left chooses to recognize as marginalized) happens to find offensive.  That's all it is.

Comparing a microaggression to a bee sting is an exaggeration of the impact of microaggressions.

Calling a microaggressin an oppressive action is such a fucking inflation of terms that calling it hyperbolic would be a massive understatement.  Asking you where you're from does not, in any way, oppress you.

Normally, I'd give my blessing to anyone who felt the need to use emotionally charged hyperbole to describe minor political grievances, but these days, the hysterical left is taking the hyperbole and treating it like it's literal.  Thus, you have Nazi hunters showing up to free speech rallies.  If enough lefties start calling microaggressions "acts of oppression" today, a few months down the road we're gonna be hearing stories about how good people have a moral obligation to physically assault people who ask African Americans about their hair.

Stop with the hysterics.  Being offended is not an atrocity, for fuck's sake.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2018)

Microaggression....good God....


----------



## dblack (Feb 1, 2018)

It's interesting how many people here seem really offended by the concept of "microaggressions".


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2018)

dblack said:


> It's interesting how many people here seem really offended by the concept of "microaggressions".



Raisin Bran is tasty, but little pieces of it are always all over your teeth afterwords.* Microaggression*


----------



## dblack (Feb 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting how many people here seem really offended by the concept of "microaggressions".
> ...



Right. I think the prefix "micro" kinda gives it away. Why does it piss people off?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2018)

dblack said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Cause their is cereal all over their teeth?


----------



## dblack (Feb 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I think it's because they don't wan to acknowledge that they are being shitty human beings.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2018)

dblack said:


> I think it's because they don't wan to acknowledge that they are being shitty human beings.



How macro-aggressive of you.


----------



## BOPSEY (Feb 1, 2018)

dblack said:


> It's interesting how many people here seem really offended by the concept of "microaggressions".



Yes, we hate stupidity.


----------



## BOPSEY (Feb 1, 2018)

dblack said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Poor baby, want a Binky?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 1, 2018)

BOPSEY said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting how many people here seem really offended by the concept of "microaggressions".
> ...



Then maybe you examine yourself.  This is a term that's been used for 48 years. But just like everything else in this era of white racist denial, white racists pretend it doesn't happen simultaneously as they do it.


----------



## BOPSEY (Feb 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



No need to examine myself. I have self esteem unlike you. It's much more fun to examine and laugh at you and your Snowflake friends. You should go back to your coloring book before you collapse into hysterical ranting and raving.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Q: What's a term that was used for 100 years b4 that?  It rhymes with "jigga"

Remember to glide like a 747


----------



## dblack (Feb 3, 2018)

BOPSEY said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BOPSEY said:
> ...



Making fun of others is the hallmark of self-esteem.


----------



## BOPSEY (Feb 3, 2018)

W


dblack said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


When people are as stupid as he is, they deserve to be made fun of. Still triggered, Twinky?


----------



## dblack (Feb 3, 2018)

BOPSEY said:


> W
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> ...



I just think your claim of self-esteem is a bit shaky. Sounds like you're pretty fucking insecure.


----------



## BOPSEY (Feb 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> > W
> ...


Oh my, what a potty mouth. Now we know who has a low self esteem, right Twinky?


----------

